# telnet ok, but no f-tp



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi.

Can somebody help me to get ft-p to work!
I can telnet into tivo fine. But I can't get an ftp connection. 

When i try to connect via an ftp client (eg windows ftp comand line) it just hangs. Can't figure it out. Any help appreciated

What user should I try to connect as?

I can connect to other ftp servers on my lan.

Thanks,
Darrell.


----------



## alan_m_2004 (Jan 6, 2005)

is ftp running on the tivo ?

telnet in and run,
ps x
and see if there is an entry for,
(tivoftpd)
in the returned list of running applications.

HTH.


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.

tivoftpd is running:

bash-2.02# ps x | grep ftp
438 ? S 0:00 /sbin/tivoftpd
440 ? S 0:00 grep ftp
bash-2.02#


ftp hangs:

C:\>ftp 10.0.0.11
Connected to 10.0.0.11.
(...hangs...)
Connection closed by remote host.


Darrell.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

I seem to remember having some problems getting reliable ftp connection to my TiVo, then someone recommended FileZilla, which is free, and I had no problems after that. 

Have a vague memory that it might have been a problem with anonymous log in on some ftp clients. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

No luck with FileZilla:
Status:	Connecting to 10.0.0.11 ...
Status:	Connected with 10.0.0.11. Waiting for welcome message...
Error:	Timeout detected!
Error:	Unable to connect!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

freemink
would you happen to be running a VPN on your network?
I've seen VPN interfere with tivo FTP in the past.


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

I was. I stopped it, and all associated process, and still have the same problem.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

uninstall the vpn or try ftp from another computer.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

freemink said:


> No luck with FileZilla:
> Status:	Connecting to 10.0.0.11 ...
> Status:	Connected with 10.0.0.11. Waiting for welcome message...
> Error:	Timeout detected!
> Error:	Unable to connect!


Maybe a firewall/port issue. You'd get the same response if you tried to ftp to a non-existant port.

I can only suggest that you check that there is no routing set-up for port 21 or blocks against port 21 for the TiVo ip.

Check in FileZilla's Site Manager that it is trying to use port 21. I don't think TiVoFTP can use different ports, but it may be worth checking that there isn't a command line option set that is making it use a different port.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

freemink said:


> I was. I stopped it, and all associated process, and still have the same problem.


The check point VPN client doesn't play well with ftp period - previously I have had to uninstall the product before ftp starts working again.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Rob I couldn't remember the name of the VPN client, that is indeed the one.


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

You were right. I hooked up another laptop without any checkpoint software and was able to ftp successfully.

Is there no way to use he pc with checkpoint vpn installed somehow?

Thanks for the help everyone...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you can try to force tivoftpd to run on another port besides 23.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

freemilk,
did you ever fix yopur problem? if so, how?
i am experiencing the same exact problem.
FTP hangs on "Connected to 192.1681.200."
Telnet and ping work fine


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

Yes. The problem occured on any machine that had CheckPoint VPN client software installed - both PC and MAC.

As soon as I unistalled I could then connect to Tivo using FTP. I tried shutting down the vpn service but couldn't get that to work. The only solution I found was to uninstall the vpn software.

freemink.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

Good news: I got my wireless working with Tivo.
I rebooted my Tivo and everything worked - telnet, FTP, TivoWeb.
I think the problem is caused by not properly logging out of FTP and telnet clients.
enter "quit" to log out of FTP
enter "exit" to log out of telnet 
when I logout properly, it works the next time I try to login.

thanks for the reply!


----------



## manuelpl (Jun 24, 2007)

Can some on give me a good link or docs to getting telnet workign on a 24xxx SA2 ?

Thanks


----------



## SilkMan (Feb 13, 2007)

Only series 1 in the UK - try the US forums.


----------



## SJC (Mar 21, 2004)

lloydjs said:


> Good news: I got my wireless working with Tivo.
> I rebooted my Tivo and everything worked - telnet, FTP, TivoWeb.
> I think the problem is caused by not properly logging out of FTP and telnet clients.
> enter "quit" to log out of FTP
> ...


I had the exact same problem - and came to the same solution. When using FTP from the windows command line I can end the connection properly with "bye" and it will restart next time, however, when using Filezilla to close the connection Tivo will not reconnect until it is rebooted. I have no VPN software.

Incidenally after reading Alan _2004's post above I tried running the ps x command via telnet but received a "ps command not found" message. I do have tivoftpd installed and working but I was just curious.


----------

